# Dance in the Forces



## StirlingDyer (1 Sep 2008)

With all the different sports that members of the Forces are involved in, I'm curious whether there's any organized dances?  Especially Ballroom dancing.

If not, do you think creating a club for Dance would go over well in general? (Former dance instructor, wouldn't mind passing along some skills)


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> With all the different sports that members of the Forces are involved in, I'm curious whether there's any organized dances?



Well.  I remember there being Square Dancing Clubs at a few postings I have been too.  There was one in Lahr.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Sep 2008)

I know of at least one Major General who is a competitive ballroom dancer - so if you're in Ottawa there may be at least one person who's interested...


----------



## BernDawg (1 Sep 2008)

Seeing as we couldn't get Inter-Section softball to go here this year, for lack of interest, you may have a shot in Comox.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Seeing as we couldn't get Inter-Section softball to go here this year, for lack of interest, you may have a shot in Comox.



Might have better luck once everyone gets back from Mirage.

Ballroom Dancing club...humm...

"hey boss, i cant go to RIMPAC , i will miss ballroom dancing classes"

We had one guy take lessons once, we hounded him mercilessly at the Sqn reunion.


----------



## StirlingDyer (1 Sep 2008)

Well, I'll take that to mean you're not down with the Ballroom Dancing then CDN Aviator.   

Oh well.  I'll take a night of dance over a night of drinking every time.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Well, I'll take that to mean you're not down with the Ballroom Dancing then CDN Aviator.



You will notice that i said no such thing.


----------



## StirlingDyer (1 Sep 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Seeing as we couldn't get Inter-Section softball to go here this year, for lack of interest, you may have a shot in Comox.



Somehow get me posted to Comox and I'll make it happen =D.  I've heard its hard to get posted there (Maybe the lack of 8 feet of snow in the winter?).



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You will notice that i said no such thing.



Well then, maybe I'll see you there


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Might have better luck once everyone gets back from Mirage.
> 
> Ballroom Dancing club...humm...
> 
> ...



Did he do it by choice, or was he forced talked into it by his 9erD


----------



## kincanucks (1 Sep 2008)

A fair dream but perhaps getting in the CF and succeeding in your occupation first is a tad more important.


----------



## StirlingDyer (1 Sep 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> A fair dream but perhaps getting in the CF and succeeding in your occupation first is a tad more important.



Aye.  Just seeing what's available already, thinking into the future a bit.  I'm big on 5 year plans (too much time in business).  Eventually I'll be there


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> I'm big on 5 year plans



He who plans early, plans twice.

Get used to living with daily changing plans.

Plan 5 years in advance....i wish ! The CF makes it hard to plan next week.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Sep 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> A fair dream but perhaps getting in the CF and succeeding in your occupation first is a tad more important.



Perhaps, but his question is no different from those who ask about gym facilities at future postings and base clubs.  It never hurts to gain information about continuing one's hobbies and interests after the training system's demands on your time decrease. 

Stirling Dyer, once you get to a base, walk into the Family Resource Centre and offer to teach a class if they run the administration end of things.  I am certain you will end up with more than enough willing wives and there husbands (of varying degrees of willingness).


----------



## Shamrock (1 Sep 2008)

What a fortuitous coincidence.  I was just thinking of assembling an interpretive dance troupe based on this thread.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Sep 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> I am certain you will end up with more than enough willing wives and there husbands (of varying degrees of willingness).



Or, if the Tide boxes are out, more than enough willing wives and other people's husbands...

 >


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

Well, here in Gagetown the MFRC organizes Belly Dancing Classes ...

Not sure if that's in your agenda, but man --- the hips don't lie.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> the hips don't lie.



Neither does the hair on my gut........ :-X


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (1 Sep 2008)

Impromtu Hatless Dance clubs have sprung up at virtually all units at some time or another.

In all seriousness, if you did start a social dance club at a base I am sure that you would find interested people.  I know several people who participate, and if Arnie can do it (True Lies) so must we.


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Sep 2008)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Impromtu Hatless Dance clubs have sprung up at virtually all units at some time or another.



HAW!!! Good one!!! (Some people are good at that one!!!)


----------



## armyvern (4 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> HAW!!! Good one!!! (Some people are good at that one!!!)



Shhhhhh ... ... ...


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Shhhhhh ... ... ...



Wasn't it you that taught me to "Lead by example"?   >


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Sep 2008)

Every soldier should have the chance to move with the grace of Al Pacino in "Scent of a Woman".  A smooth Tango will melt any lady's ice-encrusted heart, right Vern!  See: www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBHhSVJ_S6A


----------



## medaid (5 Sep 2008)

Oooh this is rather interesting. A few years ago the Young Gentlemen who were responsible to take the then Debutantes to the Garrison Mil Ball were required, as part of their duties to take Ball Room dancing lessons. The members who partook in this event took their Debutantes to the 'E' Division Head Quarters which was a BEAUTIFUL turn of the century mansion, where they were instructed in the finer arts of the Waltz. 

Needless to say, I did not partake in such an event. I found it to be tasteful, but the $1500 bill that came to going to the Mil Ball which included a $1200 Mess Dress and then another $200 boooze fee (you who have to spend time with 16-17yrs old girls went free) for the War Story Swapping Society was too hefty on my then subby rank. 

Would I have done Ball Room? OH HELL YEAH! Nothing beats a Naval Officer in Full WHITES and a lovely young lady in your arms moving to... uh... um...moving along now...


----------



## Wookilar (5 Sep 2008)

There has been a Social Dance Club in Kingston for many years and is quite popular. Also, for the last 2 years in a row (at least), the Fieldhouse in Kingston has hosted an international level dance competition. Very cool to watch, much better than tv.

Wook


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Every soldier should have the chance to move with the grace of Al Pacino in "Scent of a Woman".  A smooth Tango will melt any lady's ice-encrusted heart, right Vern!  See: www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBHhSVJ_S6A



Perhaps. There's always the Horizontal Tango, the Pelvic Polka, the Hippy Hippy Shake --- you know ... many variations upon a theme.

Not always conducive to melting ones heart though. I'm just saying is all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps. There's always the Horizontal Tango, the Pelvic Polka, the Hippy Hippy Shake --- you know ... many variations upon a theme.
> 
> Not always conducive to melting ones heart though. I'm just saying is all.



:rofl:


----------



## BinRat55 (5 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps. There's always the Horizontal Tango, the Pelvic Polka, the Hippy Hippy Shake --- you know ... many variations upon a theme.
> 
> Not always conducive to melting ones heart though. I'm just saying is all.



The Pelv... Vern, have you had a near death experience recently???


----------



## Cpl4Life (9 Sep 2008)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> With all the different sports that members of the Forces are involved in, I'm curious whether there's any organized dances?  Especially Ballroom dancing.
> 
> If not, do you think creating a club for Dance would go over well in general? (Former dance instructor, wouldn't mind passing along some skills)



I don't know what base you are near Stirling, but my wife and I took Ballroom Dancing when we were posted out west and it was a blast.  Wouldn't mind doing it again.  My wife hasn't a rythmic bone in her body poor gal, so she may need a few additional lessons!


----------

